# Feral Kitten



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Couple of outdoor/stray cats been popping out kittens for a while (idiot owners)
Well this after noon a little black and white one has been crying outside my window (front, near road)
I tried to coax it in but it wouldn't have any of it.
I set up my live trap and caught him/her
Its not in my back bedroom. He's definitely a feral, terrified and wanted to take my hand off when it was in the trap.
I'll be calling cat protection tomorrow but i heard they will just put it down and not bother taming him just like the RSPCA, whats my options? i can't keep it.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

RSPCA I would say definitely.

I'm not sure whether things have changed but Cat Protection used to take feral kittens and rehome them to farm and stables? My friend had a stray female with 5 kittens hanging around and I told her to get a trap from Cat Protection and catch them all, which she did. The female was pretty good around people, but the kittens were wild. Cat protection paid to neuter the female and my kept her as an indoor cat after that. The kittens were homed to farms and stables.

So I would give that a try.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

just tried phoning, very annoying i can't get on the phone with someone its all machines and leave a message. can't explain much in a message, don't know how long i', going to have to wait, but the little one can't stay much longer.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I really hate that! We have become so Americanised it drives me nuts!!! :devil:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Same well i'm very disappointed they close at 4pm and i'v not had a phone call off them, for all they know, i just chucked the kitten out back onto the streets.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sad isn't it, but even worse not altogether surprising! :sad:


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Have Pmed you hun: victory:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Not feral after all just scared, she loves my dogs, they really brought her out of her shell, I'm hoping to pick up flea and worming treatment today from somewhere.
Quite concerned though, I'v had her 36 hours give or take, she's ate plenty and drank, she's urinating but she hasn't defecated, so I don't know if this is normal for cats?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Is she a keeper?
What she look like?
Name?


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Ok, so I read once (and I may be way off here) that little kittens sometimes need help to poop and the way to do it is to gently rub their bum hole with a slightly damp flannel (like a mummy cats tongue) as this stimulates them to go.
You can also very gently stoke them along their whole body-head to tail- with your hands cupping their body entirely... As this stimulates their digestive system.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> Is she a keeper?
> What she look like?
> Name?


No
Mostly white with black grey patches
Kitty 
nah I can't keep her, I don't want to rehome her either because there is no guarantee she wont end up like her mum and grandmother (mothers at 6 months) or dead on the road like her siblings and her mothers siblings and her grandmother.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Is that not going to cause a problem then?:lol2:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm hoping cat protection will get back in touch with me.

Forget my previous...previous comment. Just moved things around and noticed she left me three surprises :lol2: All healthy too:2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's good, but never worry if a kitten doesn't poop - they can hang onto for quite a few days if they're worried at all. That's one of the things people tend to worry most about when they first bring their new kitten home, that it doesn't poop in the first day.

Hope CP get in touch though.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

*DISAPPOINTED! Isn't the word for it!*

Really Long Post...Sorry, Rant!
I'm disgusting with RSPCA and Cat Protection, I have been onto them both for months about the cats behind my property, getting thinner and looking a real sorry state from messy eyes to dropped ears, their coats looking terrible too, they clearly can not look after themselves.
I told them i have buried 4 in the last 6 months 
Original Queen had kittens.
She got killed on the road her kittens all gradually got worse until only two were seen.
Her Two daughters
One had a little a couple of months ago, none left.
Her other daughter had kittens, I have one and there are two left out there, 8-9 weeks max
Their looking worse and worse by the day (I didn't know they could lose such condition in just 1 day)
Ginger Tom father to all including his daughters litter.
I've left signs outside the woman's house (all the cats congregate there)
if she owns any, help them by getting them neutered and take them to the vets but it went unheard.
I put up signs saying kitten killed on road and cat, if you own any of these cats please get them taking care of (there is help to get them neutered)
Help them catch the cats if the cats are used to coming into your garden.
Nothings and now there is more hanging around, I trapped the aunty of my kitten the other day, called up cat protection, thought they would help with the spay and release program get her infections out of the way, but was told there is nothing they can do (cats are legally allowed to roam???)
I should let her go because being caught will stress her out too much....I was an idiot and i let her go.
RSPCA Won't come out unless there is an address and someone to hand them the cats (they wont look around for them, even though their right there!!)
and wont come out unless their on their last legs.
I told them about the female i just caught, bad eyes and ears, you could smell the infection and they said they can't help because she was plump, she was eating and was a good weight.
I couldn't believe it!
I offered to take one of their large traps, I'll mind it and reset it etc, they just need to come and get the cats once i have and they wouldn't.
Its NOT them that got to hear the kittens crying, cringe everytime a car goes past (they play on the road) finding their bodies.
I'm trying to feed them but its just to expensive i can't keep up with it.
I don't know what to do.

P.S. Kitten i caught, is doing fab, he's such a sweetheart, really friendly, happy out going kitty now, my dogs really helped bring him out of his shell.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Get the newspapers involved, neither organisation likes the badpress.


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

I had wondered if it was the same kitten, I remember seeing the mum dead on the road  Yet the rspca are quick enough to pick the cute rehomable babies up. There are rspca notices all over aber and sneggy about kittens being found. Theres a white cat on the square getting skinnier and dirtier by the day. She's friendly but won't let me pick her up she just runs off.

As for the cats behind yours, I *think* I know whose they are, let me do some digging first to be 100% sure. In the meantime if I can help in any way let me know. I'm sick to death of all the cats and dogs running around on the roads, it's so dangerous


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

A charity local to us (and this is a good few years back, and I think things may have changed) used to refuse to take black and white kittens if you called...
Said they were unable to re home them... As they were boring.


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

But theyre like little penguins 

I've got a soft spot for black kittens, they look so sassy


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I feel so sorry for you, because I have to say I'm not at all surprised. In fact I would have predicted it! :sad:

This attitude of the RSPCA that if an animal has food and water it's fine is nothing short of disgraceful. They themselves declare the 5 freedoms and food and water is only 1 of those and yet they ignore animals that aren't getting the other 4. 

To be honest, it appears to me that most of the time nowadays they wait until it's almost too late and the animal is either dead or dying, because they can then bring a successful prosecution, which isn't what the prevention of cruelty is about in my opinion.


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Ive not trusted the RSPCA since we called them on my neighbours when I was young. The neighbours bought a puppy which they left chained up outside 24/7 and we witnessed the husband hitting and kicking it. We waited weeks for them to come out and when they finally did the dog was already dead  

I laugh in their faces whenever they come around fundraising. I'd much rather give my hard earned cash to smaller sanctuaries who genuinely care than those money grabbing scum bags.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

samnsteve said:


> I'd much rather give my hard earned cash to smaller sanctuaries who genuinely care than those money grabbing scum bags.


You and me both!!


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Back from the vets, flea worming and eye treatment and you never guess what cat flu....so its highly likely his family has it, all of a sudden the rspca are interested but guess what they don't have a spare cat trap for at least 2 months for me to use to catch the cats, so they've refereed me to the cat protection AGAIN because they have allot more traps...so now i'm waiting for a phone call back off them.


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

It seems the person I thought was responsible moved last month, I know a few people who live up there though so will do some digging.

Im going to do some cat capturing of my own tommorow. Got the first close look of a neighbours cat for a while and her spines sticking out. And the owner has her for sale on gumtree im bloody disgusted. Im feeding her tomorrow and giving her a wash if I can get hold of her she's absolutely filthy! I'm then going to have a word with the owner, whether its neglect or illness the poor cat needs help and Im not willing to give a penny to a person who cant be bothered to do it themselves.

Rouge you may have seen her, shes white and scraggly looking, she walks down by the square a lot and has no road sense


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

samnsteve said:


> It seems the person I thought was responsible moved last month, I know a few people who live up there though so will do some digging.
> 
> Im going to do some cat capturing of my own tommorow. Got the first close look of a neighbours cat for a while and her spines sticking out. And the owner has her for sale on gumtree im bloody disgusted. Im feeding her tomorrow and giving her a wash if I can get hold of her she's absolutely filthy! I'm then going to have a word with the owner, whether its neglect or illness the poor cat needs help and Im not willing to give a penny to a person who cant be bothered to do it themselves.
> 
> Rouge you may have seen her, shes white and scraggly looking, she walks down by the square a lot and has no road sense



The cats hang around the third house behind from the end. I know who lives there, one of the cats runs up to her when she pulls up in her call, its one of the mothers, my cats aunt so i know something is going on there.
I know the cat your on about hun, she is losing condition everytime i see her.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rogue665 said:


> Back from the vets, flea worming and eye treatment and you never guess what cat flu....so its highly likely his family has it, all of a sudden the rspca are interested but guess what they don't have a spare cat trap for at least 2 months for me to use to catch the cats, so they've refereed me to the cat protection AGAIN because they have allot more traps...so now i'm waiting for a phone call back off them.


So going around in circles! :roll:

I'm not surprised about the cat flu, last time I researched it, it was reckoned that approximately 60%+ cats have the flu virus. Any cat that free roams is likely to be infected, because vaccinations don't prevent infection, only give the cat a bit of help in fighting it.

I hope you can get a trap from CP and get those poor cats caught and rehomed successfully,


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Aah I know. 

It's so sad  she lives 2 doors up from me and she's a lovely cat. When I saw her yesterday her spine was visible  It's been playing on my mind ever since, I can't leave her


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

We've taken in the stray who had kittens in a neighbours shed a few months ago. She's surprisingly friendly and spent a good hour playing with us and some friends we had over yesterday. She's gone back into hiding under our bed for now, but she had some water this morning so I'm not worried. If she's still hiding up there later I'll move her stuff upstairs 

I'll try to get pics up of her later, she's white with huge green eyes and I've called her Elsa :lol2:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

So gutted....the two remaining kittens have been killed on the road :censor:
I feel so guilty i shouldn't of waited for THEM i feel physically sick..those poor things....Months..months i've been onto them, them starving and being killed on road wasn't GOOD enough for them to come and get them
She should be prosecuted for this and so should the RSPCA how is starving and out in the rain and cold NOT suffering for any animal...Sick of all that bull shit about cat fend for them selves....clearly NOT..
I want to complain to them for not doing their job but i am seriously lost for words....If anyone knows how too? maybe has a graph i can nick off them, it'll be much appreciated


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh the poor things, I'm so sorry to hear that 

I'm having trouble getting hold of cats protection. Ive got a spaying and microchipping voucher here which I need changed to my address, but their lines close at 1pm apparently :bash: Shall try again tommorow, bleh.

In other news, Elsa's had a poop! :no1:


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Today, Elsa had Christmas....  :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rogue665 said:


> So gutted....the two remaining kittens have been killed on the road :censor:
> I feel so guilty i shouldn't of waited for THEM i feel physically sick..those poor things....Months..months i've been onto them, them starving and being killed on road wasn't GOOD enough for them to come and get them
> She should be prosecuted for this and so should the RSPCA how is starving and out in the rain and cold NOT suffering for any animal...Sick of all that bull shit about cat fend for them selves....clearly NOT..
> I want to complain to them for not doing their job but i am seriously lost for words....If anyone knows how too? maybe has a graph i can nick off them, it'll be much appreciated


Gutted for you! Such a shame. I tell you these big organisations are a waste of time.

Poor little kittens didn't deserve that! :sad:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

It was heart Breaking but the other day Moose's Aunty turned back up, I caught her and handed her over to the rspca. They said they would at least spay her and return and if they do I'll catch her again and find her a home myself!
Moose is growing up lovely my dogs are amazing around him and vise versa, he's really come out of his shell so much he doesn't have one anymore, very confident little kitty...Although if you look at him walking away those tangles prove he isn't such a little kitty anymore!
He's having his second vaccination Tomorrow. I want to get him neutered however i want him to mature into a Tom...I want him to look like a tom. Does that make sense?...I see them around, big strong head and body fully mature physically and sexually but i want a softy too lol
Whens the right age to get him done?
Vets telling me 4 months..he's almost 5 months now, I don't want the male spraying either as he will be indoors for life except walks.
Also about feeding...As a kitten he had a bowl of feed at all times...Should i change that he's getting a bit of a gut or should i not worry about this until he is adult?
When do you feed yours and how many times a day? 
Sorry for the questions i've tried finding a good cat site for behaviour and health but can't find one.
Also i think he's teething is this right for this age? 
Is it normal he wanders around crying? if i say what wrong he'll upto me for petting's
cries when he plays and if he's excited....I really wish i had a cat behaviour book or site lol

Also Sam there is another white near the square..if it related to yours? Poor thing curled up on a bin yesterday in the pouring rain...
As you walk down from Plas Cwm (OAP flat) You pass the drop in center on the left hand side of the road over the tunnel there is this stair case to someones upper flat he was asleep on their bin lid..Thats the one i kept seeing so doubt its was your newest one after all.


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

No not mine but I keep seeing him around, I was playing with him on the bus stop the other day, he's really friendly so I don't think he's a stray. Pretty sure he lives in that flat because he's always hanging around there. Hopefully he's neutered! There's a white one two doors up from me as well, I'm sure they must all be related, just seems odd to have so many white cats in such a small area.

Glad to hear moose is doing well, Elsa's doing really well too she loves everybody who comes into the house lol she's such a tart :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've always neutered at 6 months. Often when they are neutered, they put on a growth spurt.

I've known people try to keep their male cats entire for as long as possible in the hope that they'll grow into a bigger, stronger cat (especially prevalent in Maine **** owners), but being totally honest it hasn't made any difference in my opinion. I did once keep a male kitten back from neutering, as I was showing him and had worked out I had the chance to do 4 shows before he was 11 months old, so I could make him up to champion before I neutered him. At 9 months he became an adult, he went to his first show, got his first CC and before the next show I walked into the kitchen and caught him spraying on the fridge. He was into the vet's before you could say "balls", but it never stopped him spraying, so after that I went back to my 6 months.

If he's getting his second vaccination now, then I wouldn't be neutering for a few weeks anyway to give him a chance to get over the stress and any reaction to that. So I'd go with 6 weeks, if it were me.

I fed my kittens 3 times a day when they were 5 months, but any leftover food was always left down until the next meal was due, when it was thrown out.

And don't apologise for asking for help or advice - it shows you care about doing things right for Moose.

I'm happy to offer any experience I have after 30 years of owning, breeding and showing them, although I lost my last one in July! :sad:


Some cats are very vocal (think Siamese, Burmese, Bengals and all the 'foreign' breeds in particular) and some aren't. It's probably just that he's a vocal cat. Personally I love it, my cats used to answer me back when I spoke to them and I loved it.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats good Sam and i hope he is owned, It is odd having so many white ones they must be related.


Feorag Thanks for the help much appreciated, He had his jab second he's around 51/2 months so on the 21st he'll be getting neutered. PDSA its part of a scheme for the next six months and its completely free for neutering and chipping (Sam)
Thanks again its not like i know nothing but what i know its very basic, I've been more into dogs so behaviour wise I'm learning as im going really.
Vet said he is teething is there anything i can do for him for that?


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooo, ill have a look at that now. I booked her in ages ago (I'm fussy with vets) and due to a family emergency missed the appointment and her next ones in 3 weeks, but if I can get her done sooner that'd be great! She makes no attempt to go outside but I do not want any kittens lol she needs to be done. I want her to have the option of going out in the garden if she wants to. I've no concerns about her not coming back, she knows which side her breads buttered :lol2:

Rogue, I go to launch 23rd of October and aim to open 2-3 weeks after that so if there's anything specific you'd like me to stock can you send me a list? I'm going to be getting cat mince in, its so hard to get hold of round here and only the best will do for Elsa pmsl :lol2:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

samnsteve said:


> Ooo, ill have a look at that now. I booked her in ages ago (I'm fussy with vets) and due to a family emergency missed the appointment and her next ones in 3 weeks, but if I can get her done sooner that'd be great! She makes no attempt to go outside but I do not want any kittens lol she needs to be done. I want her to have the option of going out in the garden if she wants to. I've no concerns about her not coming back, she knows which side her breads buttered :lol2:
> 
> Rogue, I go to launch 23rd of October and aim to open 2-3 weeks after that so if there's anything specific you'd like me to stock can you send me a list? I'm going to be getting cat mince in, its so hard to get hold of round here and only the best will do for Elsa pmsl :lol2:


Haha Stock me..I need a job! Lol 

At the moment getting rats and mice are a pain in the ass, i refuse to give Paul my money...cruel sob. xLarge adult Rats, Xlarge Mice and Pinky Mice. Let me know what'll you'll be charging.
I can get XL Rat + XL mouse +8Pinkies for Under £5 but petrol and distance is a pain.


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

I do my own mice so that helps haha. I like to know they're treated humanely so stopped buying from shops a while ago now. Could branch into rats but that won't be until I've sorted my rodent shed out. I've put a new door on, just need to sort the window out now haha. I will be needing somebody on a part time basis when I start stocking animals  won't be a massive amount as I want to source as many as possible from private breeders. I'm more concentrating on food and dry goods  I do have a favour to ask you, I'll pm you now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rogue665 said:


> Feorag Thanks for the help much appreciated, He had his jab second he's around 51/2 months so on the 21st he'll be getting neutered. PDSA its part of a scheme for the next six months and its completely free for neutering and chipping (Sam)
> Thanks again its not like i know nothing but what i know its very basic, I've been more into dogs so behaviour wise I'm learning as im going really.
> Vet said he is teething is there anything i can do for him for that?


I'm like that with dogs at the minute! :lol2:

I studied dogs when I was showing and breeding my Afghan Hounds way back in the early 70's and knew quite a bit. Then I went into cats 30 years ago and started concentrating on and learning about them at seminars etc.

Now I've got a rescued psychotic GSD and I'm back into researching dog and dog behaviour!


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good News and bad news
Bad News~
Got a call off the RSPCA today while shopping, about releasing the cat i handed over to them, She's been spayed...not vaccinated though
I told him how dangerous it would be but he said he had no choice the catteries are full...can't blame them, blame the stupid owners or lack there of.
I decided to take her in, I told him I'll take her and i'll find her a home..He said he's can't legally advise that but he's taking my good word after he inspected my place. said I'm a star for doing this and he really appreciates it..can't fault him fair play..
I can't believe they were going to release her....still sore from her op, still traumatized...
Good news is, my brother has decided to have her, he got a farm right behind him and no main roads close by, so that's a plus, I don't know what else to do really she doesn't like dogs so can't have her here..Moose went nuts when he smelt her blanket, She'll have a warm bed though and i can keep an eye on her.

Moose has been sleeping and sulking since his Jab yesterday not ate much, was told to expect it but never actually had this affect on my dogs when vaccinated so didn't think it would affect him so much really, Poor thing.

Wow wrote a bloody essay again sorry.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think the RSPCA should be reading their own rules about the 5 freedoms. It is not good to release a cat with no home, one day after invasive surgery.

No wonder I refuse point blank to support them -they're really a waste of space!!!

I'm so pleased you've said you'll take her and delighted that you've found her a good home - well done you! :notworthy:

Some kittens do react when they get their vacs - you can never tell. It's very likely that she could already have the virus(es) in her system, so vaccinating with live virus might well bring out some flu symptoms in a few days, so I would keep an eye on her just in case.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

feorag said:


> I think the RSPCA should be reading their own rules about the 5 freedoms. It is not good to release a cat with no home, one day after invasive surgery.
> 
> No wonder I refuse point blank to support them -they're really a waste of space!!!
> 
> ...


Looking at her wound i think it was key hole? its about a cm long, no stitches either i think it was glued.

She's up my brothers now, hiding behind the settee hopefully she'll come out of her shell soon.

Moose being a stray he's like been carrier the viruses around with him for a while so yeah Its likely keeping an eye on him of course he's at least eating now.
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aw well done to the both of you for taking them poor cats in.

And Sam did your children pick the name Elsa? Lol true Frozen fans.

And Rogue at least you can still see Moose when you see your brother and know he's gone to a great home.

Well done both of you :2thumb:


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Haha no I don't have children but I knew my niece would never have forgiven me if I'd named her anything else :lol2: She's 4 and she's obsessed! I think I've watched it at least 100 times :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Rogue665 said:


> Looking at her wound i think it was key hole? its about a cm long, no stitches either i think it was glued..


Irrespective of keyholes and glue, it was still an anaesthetic and stress to her system. They couldn't be sure that she was OK only 1 day after that!

Apart from which as she will most likely be carrying one or more of the flu viruses, it's highly likely that the stress of the operation will make her activate the viruses and if that had happened, being out on the street is not good for her. They would only have had to look after her for 2 weeks to be sure she was going to be OK.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

samnsteve said:


> Haha no I don't have children but I knew my niece would never have forgiven me if I'd named her anything else :lol2: She's 4 and she's obsessed! I think I've watched it at least 100 times :lol2:


Just let it go, LET IT GOOO!! :lol2: best Disney film ever :2thumb:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Snip snip for Moose tomorrow...Hope he'll forgive me.
Sam did you contact PDSA about free neutering/spaying?


----------

